

Math As Art - rubyrescue
http://www.homeschoolargentina.com/math-as-art

======
sp332
Obligatory link to Vi Hart's YouTube channel
<http://www.youtube.com/user/Vihart> (try "How to Snakes" or anything in the
"Doodling in Math Class" series) and blog <http://vihart.com/music/> and
discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390801>

